# Word of the Day: Stertor



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

Stertor (noun) - the noise a person makes when snoring. The stertor of some people can approcah the volume of a jet engine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

When trying to fall asleep, nothing sets me off worse than the constant and continual stertor of others.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> When trying to fall asleep, nothing sets me off worse than the constant and continual stertor of others.



Gosh, how many people do you sleep with?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 31, 2020)

My own stertor wakes me up sometimes.


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2020)

There...that should take care of that stertoring.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

In the early days of my second marriage huz's stertor was like trying to sleep next to a human chainsaw


----------

